# Which forum of Personality Cafe do you post in the most frequently?



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I would have included a poll except the number of forums on Personality Cafe exceeds the number of allowable options in the poll.

When you first log in to your Personality Cafe account, it should tell you near the top of the screen which forum you post most frequently and the number of posts.

I post in Personality Test Resources most frequently with 495 posts (out of 2410 total), for 20.5% of the posts. Yeah, I like taking those silly tests. 

What about you?


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

85% of my 5616 posts are INTP sub. The others are sprinkled mostly in INFJ, INFP, S & R. I also post in Spam quite a bit.
I'd post in Gen Y/Gen X more often but it's dead. Others just denigrate too quickly for my taste but I lurk just about everywhere.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP forum. 1,506 posts.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

For maybe two - three months near the beginning of the year, I set myself the task to be a _greeter_. I recorded 502 posts on the *Welcome* forum (37% of my current 1353--excluding this post). I stopped regularly posting in that forum months ago.

Now I would guess that I am most active in the *INFP* sub-forum.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Most of my activity is in the "Personality Test Resources" with 590 posts; before that, the Enneagram Type 8 subforum with 440 posts.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

S&R. ...._that's a little embarrassing..._


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Myers Briggs forum, 204 posts


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ subforum. There is not enough of us in real life so I need to conspire with my people when I can.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

INTP Forum - The Thinkers with *276 *posts.

Thats mostly from when I first joined the forum and only hung out there.

Now I just skim the homepage and see what peaks my interest.

Altho I mist say the INTP forum is usually the most interesting.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Personality Test Resources with 1,185 posts.
Lately, I've spent most of my time on the INTP subforum and the Critical Thinking & Philosophy/Spirituality and Religion forums.


----------



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

Entertainment :tongue: Gotta love them .gifs!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

CaptSwan said:


> Most of my activity is in the "Personality Test Resources" with 590 posts; before that, the Enneagram Type 8 subforum with 440 posts.


Same here. I also tend to post a lot in the Personality Test Resources because they have the most interesting quizzes. After that, I would say most of my posts are in the INTJ subforum.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

pretty balanced between personality test resources and INFP subforum


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

*You are most active in Myers Briggs Forum with 201 posts.*

I'd be interested in seeing a full breakdown of which forums I'd posted in most frequently, would make for an interesting read...


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

The INTP subforum; a little over half my posts are there.
Though I think next would be "Personality Tests" (in fact, that's what got me lurking on this forum in the first place), and then I tend to scatter in other forums.
I did contribute to the Type 5 forum, but not quite that much, and I occasionally plop in on Spam.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I kind of post a little everywhere but mostly in the ENFP and type 8 subforums. I creep just about everywhere equally though :x


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Spirituality and Religion and Personality Test Resources.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Personality Test Resources, by far.


----------

